# Flies for smallies?



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I wanna start fly fishing for smallies. I have a 3wt rod and am looking to get a 5wt. I live by the murky/muddy black river and wanna know what to use for smallies? What kind of flies? Any help would be appreciated and I will definatly be posting pics of fish.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://switch-rods-single-handed-rods.blogspot.com/2009/06/smallie-fly-box-porn.html Here is some!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

clousers, crawfish imitations. or top water. foam bodied flies work well and are cheap.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll second the clouser, cray patters and topwater and add the old reliable wooly bugger in olive or brown.


----------



## Yankee Sticker (Apr 14, 2010)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Smallmouth-Fly-Fishing-Techniques-Destinations/dp/0976387603/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313588470&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: Smallmouth Fly Fishing: The Best Techniques, Flies And Destinations (9780976387602): Tim Holschlag: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31R5M1Xht2L[/ame]

Get this if you can find it at the library or just buy it.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I always had better luck with streamers and crays than I did with top water stuff when fishing for smallies... but I know for a fact that plenty of anglers hit quite a few using foam and popper stuff too... it's just that I never have. LOL

The Woolybugger is probably my main go-to for smallmouth, and color wise I seem to get the most action on darker colors like olive, brown and even black.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

I've recently grown fond of the Barr's Meat Whistle.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been slayin them on brown, black, olive, and white conehead buggers.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

+1 for the wooly buggers...they'll also give you some surprise carp. My bigger smallmouth on the fly in streams have come on dark olive weighted bunny leeches up to 3.5". But those could be difficult to toss on a 5wt for some.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Andrew S said:


> I've recently grown fond of the Barr's Meat Whistle.


for the new guy, dont google this unless you arent afraid of graphic images. hahah.


----------

